# Wiawis EZ / EZR



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Has anyone had their hands on both yet?

I was looking at the EZ, but intrigued buy the EZ-R


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

huckduck said:


> Has anyone had their hands on both yet?
> 
> I was looking at the EZ, but intrigued buy the EZ-R


my wife, who has been experimenting with an original INNO in barebow got the Wiawis a few days ago. She likes it and says it shoots similar to the INNO, she also has used an RX and a Bernadini NILO for BB


----------



## ShooterPhill (Feb 23, 2015)

Jim C said:


> my wife, who has been experimenting with an original INNO in barebow got the Wiawis a few days ago. She likes it and says it shoots similar to the INNO, she also has used an RX and a Bernadini NILO for BB


I think the OP is asking about the EX/EZR fingertabs from Win


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Spot on. Did I miss something where there was an EZ riser?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

ShooterPhill said:


> I think the OP is asking about the EX/EZR fingertabs from Win


my bad-I wasn't aware of a new tab-just a new riser


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

The tab is not that new but gimme a minute.......


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

xs







s







m







l


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

s







m


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

wait there's two versions of the EZR? or the ring is just different for the L/XL?

Have you used the TMD?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Size comparison next to a Beiter plunger


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

huckduck said:


> wait there's two versions of the EZR? or the ring is just different for the L/XL?
> 
> Have you used the TMD?


The rings are different between the XS/S and the M/L sizes, due to the length of the adjustment track of the M/L sized, having the small ring would be redundant.

I have used the EZR. I hated it. I have not tried the EZ. I don't thing I will like it either.


----------



## Cbass1856 (Nov 5, 2015)

I've shot with the EZR and it does take getting used to. I know the ring is supposed to keep your hand fully extended and not clinched into a ball when you draw. For that it works well but I found it also made simple task more difficult; like pulling another arrow from the quiver and getting it nocked. You lose a significant amount of hand dexterity shooting with this tab. I'm fairly new, so it could just be me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZAWA (Aug 13, 2015)

I have the EZ, I think it is my best purchase last year. Also new to archery.


----------



## Archery30 (Jan 15, 2016)

I have the EZ tab. At $75, it is rather expensive for what you get, but it does comes with really good leather. The palm plate to me is more of an annoyance than a benefit and do not use it, although someone else may like it. 
After holding all the sizes in my hand, I decided to go with the small size. It fit my hand really good. Unfortunately I cut the leather too short, so it would be a decent tab.

For the money, I think the Win&win 360 is a much better deal. At half the price, but not much customizing that. I shoot a medium tab for that one. The only downside is that it takes longer to break in the leather on the 360 tab. 

after about 1000 shots on the WIAWIN EZ tab the leather feels like the 360 tab does after about 4000-5000 shots. 

In the end I don't need the customizability, moving pieces, or gimmicks. I want a solid and robust tab that is allows for consistency. 
There are a lot of tabs on the market and everyone has a different tab that they like and feel comfortable with, and that is what is important for you

I know a lot of people like the black mamba tabs too, they are worth a shot. I believe they have one tab size and you just cut the leather as needed.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

Well i'm using a cavalier, so its not like i'm on a tab i can't use, i'm just thinking i might benefit from a different hand position, but i'm not a fan of the fivics shapes.


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I started with AAE KSL brass tab. Moved onto AAE KSL Aluminum tab. I shot really well with both tabs but wanted to try out the EZ-R.

The pinky holder on the EZ-R really messed me up. Yes, it's an option that you don't have to use but I went back to my AAE KSL Aluminum tab for now. I might give the EZ-R another chance because I really like the look, but so far, I seem to shoot my best with AAE KSL.


----------

